# Hibernate vs. MS Access



## hellblau (12. Mrz 2007)

Guten Tag,

brauche mal eure hilfe....
Ich hab eine Access DB eine Tabelle und will diese über eine Hibernate Anbindung einbinden!
Habe bis jetzt noch nichts brauchbares gefunden!
Was muss ich in der Config Datei eingeben und welche Bibliotheken muss ich einfügen.

PS: Es muss eine Access Anwendung sein! leider.....

MFG

Danke im voraus....


----------



## DP (12. Mrz 2007)

ich habe von hibernate absolut keine ahnung, aber du wirst wohl per jdbc/odbc-bridge eine verbindung zu eckes machen müssen und via hibernate entsprechend ansprechen müssen


----------



## hellblau (12. Mrz 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ja gut....die Treiber der ODBC Brigde greifen aber in der Hibernate Config nicht.....
Das ist ja mein Problem.....

Und da ich die DB auch net in eine SQL DB packen kann...habe ich da im Moment keinen Ansatz.....


----------



## DP (12. Mrz 2007)

hmm... schau mal hier: http://www.hxtt.com/hibernate.html

da scheint es was fertiges zu geben.

auch wenn die in china sitzen, kann man da problemlos einkaufen+bezahlen. lieferung am gleichen tag per dl. habe da meine paradox7-treiber eingekauft. top!


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (13. Mrz 2007)

Also mit NHibernate geht's wohl:
http://forum.springframework.net/archive/index.php/t-1552.html

Von dem her dürfte es auch nicht sehr schwer sein das nach Java zu portieren.
Aber mal ganz erhlich, Hibernate für ne J2EE-Anwendung gegen eien ACCESS-Datenbank *hüstel*
Wer hat euch denn das Ei gelegt?
Schick den mal her, wir nehmen den auseinander *g*

Edit:
google -> msaccess jdbc driver

Dann bräuchstest nur noch den passenden Dialect, aber den liefert Hibernate evtl. schon mit, oder?


----------



## kama (13. Mrz 2007)

Hi,
nicht direkt Hibernate aber wie wäre es mit JAckCess ? Zur Migration der Daten ? Oder eventuell für den direkten Zugriff?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Guest (14. Mrz 2007)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.....

Nach langem hin und her lasse ich es doch über einen SQL Server laufen!
Konnte meine Mitwirkenden überzeugen!

Thanks....


----------



## DP (14. Mrz 2007)

was ein kasperletheater. ich denke access war vorgabe des projektes?!


----------

